# What are your poodles' favorite toys and chews?



## bcclong (Nov 13, 2015)

Tis the season for doggie Christmas gift shopping! Maya is only 14 weeks old so we have sooo much to choose from since we don't have a toy stash built up quite yet.

So far, her favorites are bully sticks and balls. I'm already planning on getting her some tough chuckit brand rubber balls since she seems to be determined to remove the fuzz off her tennis balls. She gets all her food from a kong at this point so we love those too!

Not so great were the "teething stage" bones we got from nylabone. She destroyed it in less than two days with short chew sessions! She really seems to like the durable nylabone curve bone that our in-laws have so I might have to get her one of those though. I have mixed feelings about nylabones, but it seems people find something wrong or bad to say with *any* type of dog chew. She likes stuffies as well but they always get holes so fast, just seems like a waste of money to me.

What are your poodles' favorite toys and chews? Anything you would avoid?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like anything from West Paw Design. https://www.westpawdesign.com/dogs/dog-toys

We have zogoflex balls that are years old. Even Peeves who is a big GSD and a power chewer has never made a dent in one. They float so are great for pool retrieving. They also can go through the dish washer.

We also have zogoflex toppl that I use to stuff treats into before I leave for work in the morning. I have the dogs all do some position changes (sit, stand and downs each dog in different position) to make them do a bit of work to earn the treats. Then I put the toppls down in front of them and release them one at a time to take theirs.

We also have a bunch of their furry plush toys and they have great durability too. They are unstuffed so no worry about somebody swallowing a bunch of fuzz even if they did take them apart. Without stuffing they also easily go through the washer and dryer.

...and no I don't work for the company. They just really are that good.

For chew treats I give buffalo ears and salmon skins. Salmon skins go in the toppls with some healthy cookies.


----------



## bcclong (Nov 13, 2015)

And just for fun, here is a cute puppy butt after hubby hid her toys under her bed


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy's favourites are whatever Sophy has... But the IKEA rats have proved both popular and robust. For Christmas I usually wrap small treats in paper and stuff them into a small stocking - they then get them at regular intervals while we are unwrapping presents.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

This made me think of my Jack Russel (Stogy). He was ball obsessed. Every Christmas he would get about 20 tennis balls, and 10 racket balls. He loved the racket balls the best. But after about 3 days with one he would "pop" it and then destroy it. It was so fun to watch him laying in a pile of balls and was just beside himself with joy! lol


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My dogs destroy most toys but they love those hard, rope toys the best. Stuffies...forget it. I've bought so many and sewn so many, only to have them dissected and ripped apart again. But the rope toys last pretty well. Nyla bones are okay but also eventually pieces come off and I think they could break their teeth on them. My dogs tend to want to chew all their toys, not play with them. They probably need better things to chew on. But all those hard things terrify me after almost losing a Chihuahua to a pig's ear. So no pig's ears or rawhide. Bully sticks...meh, okay. But they usually wind up with diarrhea. Kongs, they'll work on until pieces start coming off of those too. I don't think they should be eating rubber. So, we're pretty limited here.


----------



## Pascal_Pup (Jul 5, 2015)

Shelley likes kongs but she's a big chewer and she LOVES this toy she has called the mojo treat ball, made by PetSport Tuff. They are "flavored"... She has the cherry one, and it does smell pretty good so it must taste good too because she'll sit and chew that toy for an hour even when they isn't any treats or food inside of it. 

The material is a little more squishy than a Kong so it does get a little chewed up over time but so far she hasn't been able to chew any pieces off or anything and she's had it for a while now. 

She also loves these dura squeak balls that I buy at the sportsman store, but she's also very good at destroying them so she only gets one as a "treat" every few months. They're only $5 and they last a lot longer than the typical speakers inside most stuffed toys. Shelly kills normal speakers in about 2 minutes after receiving a toy, and these sneaky balls last a few weeks. Great for dogs that like sneakers and playing fetch!


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

bully sticks are the all-time favorite in the household, but I recently gave them a bit of antler and they like that too, and have made very few small marks! 

we also have several plastic treat balls (brand unknown) that they chew even when empty. pig and buffalo ears too!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

For chews Rory likes venison ears (he likes pig ears too but they sometimes upset his stomach so we don't buy them) and his new favourite toy is a fake stick which he goes crazy for. It's scented with real wood (or something equally stupid). 

For toys he likes soft ones best. His favourite is earless puppy (who did once have ears!). He doesn't specifically destroy them but they do tend to get little holes from him constantly carrying them and playing fetch etc. rope toys are also good and he has a variety of balls he loves.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dog chew favorites for us are tracheas, bully sticks, buffalo ears, tendons, and a thing called a California Roll by Canine Caviar(really stinky but she loves em'!) Some of the past fav toys have been the bottle dog toys and a Jolly Teaser Ball which we still play with............we stuff her fav lambchop in there for her to 'rescue' hahaha!!! Treat balls of any kind are always loved too!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My Bella is 8 and only has 6 teeth left and I had a big mink teddy bear, and she loves it, rolls it around and only gets to play with it before bed. I took the eye and nose off it and sewed it the holes shut. Cayenne love the little containers that I put treats in and will pay for hours with it. As for food they are chicken eaters 100%


----------



## jacqueline (May 23, 2011)

This is such a personality-centric question, and fun to think about. Wiggins Mollie was obsessed with the GoDog Checkers Fat Rooster. After her dinner every night, she would take this toy into my (dark -- no lights turned on yet) bedroom and happily chew and squeak. It was so sweet to hear her in there all by herself, woofing and chomping. She was a toy destroyer but she never managed to rip this one apart.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher likes balls. One of his favourite is a $5 stuffed toy ball I get from my local show supply store. He also loves his chuckit balls. He also really liked one of these








I actually got it for my pom so it was only like 2 inches in diameter but Asher claimed it and LOVED it. However being so tiny it has now been lost and I can't find it anywhere.
He also likes tugs but I don't play tug with him enough. And he likes the flirt pole.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

Evie likes those balls too.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck loves his size 3 soccer balls, the giant-sized Lambchop and hedgehog and his flirt pole. I have to keep a spare of the stuffed animals because they frequently require repair or washing. There was a Tuesday Morning that recently closed near me and I bought two additional spare Lambchops for about $3 each. I hid them in the back of a closet and didn’t notice that Buck had “rescued” them until my bedroom floor was home to a flock


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zekefur is almost 5 1/2 years old. Until about 3 years ago his fave was just a plain old tennis ball. But after playing with it for a few throws he would take all the felt out if it, so I switched to a Kong squeaky ball. I had also bought him a Kong so he could get snacks and peanut butter when I went to work. He was stuck on the balls! A year later his “Aunt Cindy” came across country to visit and she had brought another Kong. Since then, he is never without one in his mouth ar at least nearby. He is obsessed with it! He’s a tough chewer and they are a challenge for him.

But his nearest and dearest toy that he got at 5 months old, is just a simple little rat. He has cherished it his entire life and except needing to be cleaned, it is no worse for the wear. So what is it that makes one toy so darn special? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cigoehring78 (Feb 25, 2019)

jojogal001 said:


> Zekefur is almost 5 1/2 years old. Until about 3 years ago his fave was just a plain old tennis ball. But after playing with it for a few throws he would take all the felt out if it, so I switched to a Kong squeaky ball. I had also bought him a Kong so he could get snacks and peanut butter when I went to work. He was stuck on the balls! A year later his “Aunt Cindy” came across country to visit and she had brought another Kong. Since then, he is never without one in his mouth ar at least nearby. He is obsessed with it! He’s a tough chewer and they are a challenge for him.
> 
> But his nearest and dearest toy that he got at 5 months old, is just a simple little rat. He has cherished it his entire life and except needing to be cleaned, it is no worse for the wear. So what is it that makes one toy so darn special?
> 
> ...




Good question! Our Mimi has a tiny squeaky beaver that is her favorite toy. She’ll nibble on it and run around with it but never destroyed it. It was her first toy we got her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacqueline (May 23, 2011)

i've often wondered that myself. My huge chocolate girl, rachel, was never without her small brown beaver. i called it her puppy. she even insisted that she take it on walks: she would stand by the door, ready with it in her mouth. somewhere along the road, though, she would drop it and then i'd be walking the neighborhood with a stuffed dog toy under one arm! even now -- and she passed about a year ago -- i haven't the heart to throw that toy away.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe loves tennis balls. She would play fetch all day long if I would just keep throwing the ball. She likes tug toys and stuffed toys, too, but Opal tears up stuffed toys, so they are only out when I can supervise.


----------



## Stephjames512 (Aug 12, 2018)

Literally anything that can be thrown and brought back! 
And all the puzzle toys.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes to anything that can be thrown and brought back. But if I don't instigate what it is he chooses either a tennis ball or a child size soccer ball every time. And then when one gets all slobbered up and I don't want to touch it, I can say something like "Well where is your pink ball?" and he will leave whichever one he has and go find the other one and bring it.

The small soccer ball is called 'kick ball', and then the two tennis balls are called 'yellow ball' and 'pink ball'. It's cute seeing him run around searching where he left one of them last.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Strange, computer went down . When I got it back on there were two of my threads posted and I couldn't figure out how to delete one So just deleted the contents and explained here....


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll have to try the mojo treat ball. I have a problem with toys for my two. Callie loves soft toys, lays with her head on them - very gentle and non destructive. She also loves bully sticks and raw bones.
On the other hand Molly will chew up and eat any soft toy that is lying around so I can't give Callie her toys unless I am sitting right there (and Molly is naughty and will take them away from Callie - who is so laid back she will give it to her - treats Molly like her puppy) 
Molly loves cheap soft rubber squeaky toys, loves them and doesn't do too much damage (but I watch her like a hawk with anything I give her. I used to give her kong ziggies but she started breaking them off and gulping big pieces down, then throwing them up. Harder toys she will chew up anything she can get her teeth into, like chewing off the legs or ears, etc. She will chew a bully stick once in a while, but mostly she will run and try to hide it, bones too. I'm afraid to give her trachea's or anything she can bite off big pieces. She's a foodie, will choke down biscuits barely chewing them either. She's my problem child.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

This is the toy my dog loves:
https://charmingpet.outwardhound.com/dog-toys/squiggle-gator.html

I have bought her other toys from this same brand, but she always goes for the gator first. She is on her second one in a years time. These toys are pretty indestructible.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I think both of mine would like that.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dogs4Life said:


> These toys are pretty indestructible.


Laughing myself silly. My sons mix would destroy this in minutes. I have hunted for toys that say "Totally Indestructible" and they are gone. 

Now, my spoo would have this lovely toy for a lifetime and not destroy it


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

In all fairness, I have never had a dog that really tried to rip toys apart (household items, yes, but not toys). Miracle chews pretty hard on these toys and has only chewed holes in 2 of them. They are tougher than they look.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m sorry I can’t find who mentioned this, but that they feed their dogs their meals with puzzle balls. 

So I got one. It took Zeke about 10 minutes to figure it out, and before I knew it he’d gotten an entire meal out of the ball. He just finished his 2nd meal and he loves it! He loves the challenge, and it’s so rewarding for him as he gets each kibble! 

And a really great thing about it is, it makes him slow down. He eats out of anowl so fast that just can’t be healthy for him. So I love it too. I scan also make it more difficult as time goes on to keep him challenged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

